# *** HELP *** What size Roubaix for 6' guy?



## Weaklink (May 26, 2006)

Can't demo it, but can get a good buy on a 58cm, which I believe is my size. My inseam is approx 33". I'm 6' tall. Does teh 58cm seem right? I used to ride a cardon fiber Kestrel, but can't remebre the size. Thanks!!


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

*i think that might be a bit large for you...*

I am just about your height and inseam and I recently test road a roubaix.
the shop fitted me on a 56 and i was pretty stretched out it had a pretty
long reach. I would probably say 56 for you but you should probably go
to some shop and sit on different sizes evenif you cant get on this one.


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

Weaklink said:


> Can't demo it, but can get a good buy on a 58cm, which I believe is my size. My inseam is approx 33". I'm 6' tall. Does teh 58cm seem right? I used to ride a cardon fiber Kestrel, but can't remebre the size. Thanks!!


I'm 6ft with a 33" inseam as well, and just bought a 58cm Roubaix. I was in between 56 and 58, the 56 felt a bit cramped with a 120mm stem and the 58cm felt too stretched out. I ended up getting the 58cm and then putting a 100mm stem on it and everything feels great now.

I think either a 56 or 58 would work, but neither is probably perfect in the stock form. I prefer to have a little bigger frame as opposed to one that is too small.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

Weaklink said:


> Can't demo it, but can get a good buy on a 58cm, which I believe is my size. My inseam is approx 33". I'm 6' tall. Does teh 58cm seem right? I used to ride a cardon fiber Kestrel, but can't remebre the size. Thanks!!


I'm 6' tall as well,and ride a 56.5 Roubaix. I notice that the 56.5 is also labeled " large " for what's it's worth. I was fitted by my LBS and that was the size they recommended. It also felt right on a couple of tests rides,epecially after fine tuning with a couple of stem sizes and settings.That said, if you can make the 58.5 work and it feels right,go for it.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

*depends*

how flexible you are, how many miles you train, what type of terrain you ride, and how often you ride. do you like a more upright positiion or more aggressive? do you have a long torso and long arms or the opposite.

fyi i am 5'9.5", am fariy flexible, have a long torso, ride a lot of hills, prefer a stretched out position due to mtb racing, and prefer a longer top tube short stem combination...

i recently tried the medium roubaix or 54.8tt in napa with my brother, and we rode a mixed terrain with the steepest hills he knew for about 50-55miles. i had to stop 2x and keep moving the saddle back until it was maxed out, and this is on the setback post.my saddle height was exactly the same as on my other bike as were the shoes. well, i irritated my knee a bit because now i was too far back from a power position. 

went back home next week and hopped on the large and will live happily ever after.

go with what fits and feels comfortable. by the way a shop guy fit kitted me a few years back and stated i should be on a 54-55 bike with a 53-54 tt. on the medium frame i thought it felt cramped, my instincts were correct.


----------



## Weaklink (May 26, 2006)

*Thanks Guys!! I bought a 56cm and it seem to fit OK.*

Got a decent deal, so I guess I'm going riding.


----------



## derekdeben (Apr 26, 2006)

I am 6'1" with a 32" inseam and have the 58cm. I tried the 56cm and it felt to small. I have 500 miles on it now and I am considering shorting the stem. Other than that it is an awesome bile.


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

SenorBlanco said:


> I'm 6ft with a 33" inseam as well, and just bought a 58cm Roubaix. I was in between 56 and 58, the 56 felt a bit cramped with a 120mm stem and the 58cm felt too stretched out. I ended up getting the 58cm and then putting a 100mm stem on it and everything feels great now.
> 
> I think either a 56 or 58 would work, but neither is probably perfect in the stock form. I prefer to have a little bigger frame as opposed to one that is too small.


I'm with SenorBlanco here. :thumbsup: 

I'm 6' 0.5" and just bought a 56. I think either the 56 or 58 would have worked with Stem and Saddle adjustments. But, my LBS had a 2005 Roubaix Elite Double in size 56 left in inventory and I got a GREAT deal on it. I was concerned that I was going to "make it fit" just to realize the great price, but I was pleasantly surprised on how well it fit.


----------

